

The NSA was spying on a company, which it had accused for spying on the US - techiemonkey
http://techgeekforever.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/snowden-documents-reveal-that-nsa-was-spying-on-huawei/

======
techiemonkey
Twisted story, isn't it?

